# It's Too Late - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

This video breaks down how i cover this classic....thanks for watching!


[video=youtube;qKT2tIRvHIU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKT2tIRvHIU[/video]


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I know what I'll be working on tonight when I get home! Thank you


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!

I've been doing this song in my solo acoustic show for a while now. I don't think I've ever seen anyone else play it on guitar. I worked this out from the piano sheet music, IIRC.

Carole is really great; that album got played quite a lot in our home when I was a kid. Burned into my brain in the process.

There were lots of firsts for me in this song. I had no clue how to play a D6. What a beautiful chord! And that Bbmaj7 barre chord, yikes! That was the first time in a few decades that I sat down and forced myself to learn a barre chord that HURT when I first tried it.

It's interesting that you jump up the neck to catch that Dm7, I play it down at the nut. 

Nice job and thanks!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Lincoln - thanks for checking this out and i hope you enjoy working it up/playing it!

Greg...great to hear you play this song! When we play it i ALWAYS see folks singing along because as you said it's ingrained for many of us in your memories. It is a chord collection for sure isn't it!

love to hear you play it - if you have it posted somewhere i'd love a link...all the best with your music, dale.


----------

